
How to Cut Mobile App Development Cost by over 51% - hudutech
https://hudutech.com/how-to-cut-mobile-app-development-cost-by-over-51/
======
Piskvorrr
TL;DR: get a Kenyan company to do this, because they're cheaper.

~~~
hudutech
Yes, and professional

~~~
Piskvorrr
As opposed to...? Oh wait. You mean "hire _us_ specifically."

~~~
hudutech
It's just one of the many factors of cutting the cost.

